# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Picbot, picture and video bot, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - mypicbot.com

facebook.com/Picbot-1307230659294689

"Picbot - An Automated Motorized Picture And Video Bot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

PicBot
July 12, 2016

----------

